# Tetris DS - Nintendo WFC Compatible!



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh My Fucking Gawd! Only last week I was chatting with a mate that they should do an version of Tetris for the DS with online play! Someone is bugging me and my mates conversations I swear to god!   



> Tetris, the all time favorite falling block puzzle game, is now making its way to your DS on March 20th and will be online ready through Nintendo WiFi Connection services. Nintendo disclosed the big news today via a press release in which some details were revealed. Online ranking, Super Mario Bros., The Legend of Zelda and Metroid themed playfields, single cart multiplay, 10 players local matches and 2 or 4 players online battles.
> 
> More details should emerge soon, as we are only 2 months away from this new WFC compatible title from Nintendo.


 Link 









Press Release


----------



## Dask (Jan 11, 2006)

Another reason to buy a DS over a PSP....

Now all we need it Civ IV and I'd like a version of Command and Conquer on there too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2006)

Dask said:
			
		

> Another reason to buy a DS over a PSP....
> 
> Now all we need it Civ IV and I'd like a version of Command and Conquer on there too.



Well, there's a version (although turn base I think) of Age of Empires coming and Sid Mier did hint recently that a version of Civ 4 for the DS is in the works! With these and other new online release and the rumoured DS redesign it looks like the DS is going to have one hell of a year!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well, there's a version (although turn base I think) of Age of Empires coming and Sid Mier did hint recently that a version of Civ 4 for the DS is in the works! With these and other new online release and the rumoured DS redesign it looks like the DS is going to have one hell of a year!


I might not sell mine after all.  Are there _any_ decent games at the moment?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2006)

Mario Kart is excellent, Metroid is going to be cool too (played the demo and while it takes a bit to get used to it works quite well using the thumb nub to aim). There are others depending on your tastes...


----------



## Strawman (Jan 12, 2006)

The key to getting decent DS games is to import.

The cartridges arent region locked and it works out cheaper to buy from abroad anyway. 3 recommended titles are:

Phoenix Wright: Ace attorney
Under the Knife
Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 12, 2006)

I like Mario Kart, but I've played the single player to death and it's a bit irritating that it takes you an hour to find three other players to race against, two of whom drop out before the end of the first race and the remaining one of whom hands you your arse on a plate.


----------



## Dask (Jan 12, 2006)

Are alot of the decent DS games not getting US/European releases then?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 12, 2006)

No, Nintendo are rubbish like that. The yanks get them all way before we do. They are quite easily mail-orderable though.


----------



## Strawman (Jan 12, 2006)

Dask> most games do get a european release but as FM said it can be months after the US release.

The last game in my list there is Japanese only and unlikely to ever get a UK/USA release. However, its such a genius game (and very easy to understand so the japanese text isnt a problem) its worth getting.

review:

http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=60518


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 13, 2006)

I've got mario cart and advance wars, which are supposed to be amoing the best out there.  Both bore the socks of me to be honest.  I'm looking for a good rpg to play.  Somthing japan like final fantasy or something more american like baldurs gate would be great.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2006)

I've resisted importing due to the confusion over whether US games will work with a European online. It seems that you can get online no matter where you get the games but you can't play (non online) wifi with other players. 

I love MK, never really had too much trouble getting a game, the longest I've ever had to wait was ten minutes but yeah the drop out pussies grate. Hopefully the much rumoured stat upgrade will sort that out (apparently Nintendo will include dropping out in your loss record to encourage people not to disconnect).

Anyway, Tetris online has my vote! Can't wait for this game to come out!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like they're going to drip feed info with press releases until release: more images of Tetris DS


----------



## lemontop (Mar 4, 2006)

The US version of this is out on March 20th! I can't wait


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2006)

Wayhey, got this for a tenner on eBay, picking it up tomorrow!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2006)

My friend code:

354116
305993


----------



## lemontop (Jun 2, 2006)

Thought I was good at this! Just got connected and am getting my ass whipped by people with Japanese and Korean names! love it. An excuse for hours of practice.

Can anyone tell me how to get my friend code on this game?


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Thought I was good at this! Just got connected and am getting my ass whipped by people with Japanese and Korean names! love it. An excuse for hours of practice.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to get my friend code on this game?



told you!   

nobody can beat a 12 year old japanese kid.

except another 12 year old japanese kid.

it's the rules.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep got slaughtered by one the other night but didn't give a fuck because it was so much fun playing!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how to get my friend code on this game?



In the main menu go to:

Wi-Fi/Friend Code/Confirm Friend Code


----------



## lemontop (Jun 2, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep got slaughtered by one the other night but didn't give a fuck because it was so much fun playing!



Hooray! My friend code is
680944
613740


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2006)

Added!

(hmmm think I might start a new thread for friends codes storage)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2006)

Organising FCs: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4634754#post4634754


----------

